# Convert 2002 Nissan Altima to 2007 Nissan Altima



## DysCompLexSick (Apr 17, 2010)

I own a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5S. If your not aware the 2002 Altimas are plagued with a design flaw that allows the pre cat to get sucked into the engine and destroy it. I recently learned about this issue.

After learning about this my engine was already destroyed and there is no way to salvage it. After researching online I decided that I would need to either buy a remanufactured engine or a used engine. After searching I came across a very enticing offer for a really good used 2007 engine. 

My question is what would I need to do get the 07 engine to work with my car? For example change the Engine Computer to adjust for the valve timing (I have no idea what this means, I'm just repeating what i was told by a friend.)

If any of you have done this or know how to do this any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

unless you can fabricate really well, its gonna be a hell of a time. New ecm and wire harness for one. I believe motor mounts are different. 07 has a CVT trans as well. I would stick with an 02-06 engine!


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

+1. It's too easy to find a Gen III 2.5.


----------

